# Problem z NetworkManager

## canis_lupus

Podczas uruchamiania networkmanagera dostaję coś takiego:

```
lupus_lap lupus # NetworkManager --no-daemon

NetworkManager[6304]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.8.4.0) is starting...

NetworkManager[6304]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

NetworkManager[6304]: <info> modem-manager is now available

NetworkManager[6304]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

NetworkManager[6304]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initializing!

NetworkManager[6304]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: management mode: managed

(NetworkManager:6304): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strchug: assertion `string != NULL' failed

(NetworkManager:6304): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strchomp: assertion `string != NULL' failed

NetworkManager[6304]: <warn> caught signal 11. Generating backtrace...                                                                                                                           

NetworkManager[6304]: ******************* START **********************************                                                                                                               

NetworkManager[6304]: Frame 0: NetworkManager (nm_logging_backtrace+0x53) [0x809b49c]                                                                                                            

NetworkManager[6304]: Frame 1: NetworkManager (nm_logging_backtrace+0xb795a187) [0xbf9f55d0]                                                                                                     

NetworkManager[6304]: ******************* END **********************************
```

Niestety wujek google nic sensownego mi nie chce powiedzieć.

mój make.conf:

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                                                                        

CFLAGS="-O2 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -g0 -march=nocona -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"                                                                                                   

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"                                                                                                                                                                             

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-z,now -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"                                                                                                              

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"                                                                                                                                                                                

                                                                                                                                                                                                 

USE="-gnome -3dfx X 3dnow a52 aac -aalib acpi -aim alsa -altivec amr -apache2 -apm -arts -atm -audacious audiofile -avahi                                                                        

bash-completion -birdstep branding bluetooth -bonobo -canna cdparanoia cdr -chasen -cjk crypt cups -db2 -debug dri dts -dv                                                                       

-dvb dvd dvdr -eds encode -esd -ev6 -evo evdev exif ffmpeg -filepro flac foomaticdb -freetds -freewnn ftp -gb gif gimp gmplayer -gpm                                                             

-gtk -hal -ibm -icq -ieee1394 imlib -innodb -interbase -ipod -ipv6 java javascript jikes -joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeprefix -kerberos                                                           

-krb4 lame laptop latex lcms -ldap -libcaca -lirc lmsensors mad matroska -matrox -mcve -migemo -motif mime mmx mmxext mp3 mp4 mpeg                                                               

mplayer -msn musepack -mysql -mysqli ncurses -netboot ntfsprogs nls nptl nsplugin -oci8 -odbc -ofx ogg opengl -oracle -oracle7 -oscar                                                            

-oss pam -pcmcia -pda pdf -pfpro png -postgres ppds pulseaudio -qt3 qt4 -radius -rdesktop -samba -sapdb  -smartcard smp sndfile spell sse sse2

ssse3 ssl symlink synaptics svg theora threads truetype unicode usb v4l vcd vdpau -voodoo3 vorbis win32codecs wmp x264 -xcomposite xine xvid 

-yahoo"

FEATURES="nodoc noinfo parallel-fetch ccache"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-j3"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS = "bzip2"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS = "-9"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="9"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="256M"

LINGUAS="pl"

LANGUAGE="48"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

RSYNC_RETRIES="10"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

CLEAN_DELAY="3"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
```

jeszcze końcówka strace na wszelki wypadek:

```
send(6, "<13>May  2 16:03:01 NetworkManag"..., 86, MSG_NOSIGNAL) = 86

stat64("/etc/conf.d/hostname", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=72, ...}) = 0

inotify_add_watch(10, "/etc/conf.d", IN_MODIFY|IN_ATTRIB|IN_CLOSE_WRITE|IN_MOVED_FROM|IN_MOVED_TO|IN_CREATE|IN_DELETE|IN_DELETE_SELF|IN_MOVE_SELF|IN_UNMOUNT|IN_ONLYDIR) = 2

stat64("/etc/conf.d/net", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=193, ...}) = 0

stat64("/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=433, ...}) = 0

inotify_add_watch(10, "/etc/wpa_supplicant", IN_MODIFY|IN_ATTRIB|IN_CLOSE_WRITE|IN_MOVED_FROM|IN_MOVED_TO|IN_CREATE|IN_DELETE|IN_DELETE_SELF|IN_MOVE_SELF|IN_UNMOUNT|IN_ONLYDIR) = 3

stat64("/etc/conf.d/net", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=193, ...}) = 0

open("/etc/conf.d/net", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 14

fstat64(14, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=193, ...}) = 0

read(14, "#config_eth0=( \"10.10.1.2/24\" )\n"..., 1024) = 193

read(14, "", 1024)                      = 0

close(14)                               = 0

stat64("/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=433, ...}) = 0

open("/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 14

fstat64(14, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=433, ...}) = 0

read(14, "ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supp"..., 1024) = 433

write(2, "\n(NetworkManager:6312): GLib-CRI"..., 87

(NetworkManager:6312): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strchug: assertion `string != NULL' failed

) = 87

write(2, "\n(NetworkManager:6312): GLib-CRI"..., 88

(NetworkManager:6312): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strchomp: assertion `string != NULL' failed

) = 88

--- {si_signo=SIGSEGV, si_code=SEGV_MAPERR, si_addr=0} (Segmentation fault) ---

time(NULL)                              = 1335967381

writev(2, [{"NetworkManager[6312]: <warn> cau"..., 70}, {"\n", 1}], 2NetworkManager[6312]: <warn> caught signal 11. Generating backtrace...

) = 71

send(6, "<12>May  2 16:03:01 NetworkManag"..., 91, MSG_NOSIGNAL) = 91

stat64("/usr/libexec/nm-crash-logger", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=5344, ...}) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb707a768) = 6314

waitpid(6314, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 1}], 0) = 6314

--- {si_signo=SIGCHLD, si_code=CLD_EXITED, si_pid=6314, si_status=1, si_utime=0, si_stime=0} (Child exited) ---

futex(0xb73a0dc4, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = 0

futex(0xb6f4d0dc, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1335967381

writev(2, [{"NetworkManager[6312]: **********"..., 82}, {"\n", 1}], 2NetworkManager[6312]: ******************* START **********************************

) = 83

send(6, "<10>May  2 16:03:01 NetworkManag"..., 103, MSG_NOSIGNAL) = 103

time(NULL)                              = 1335967381

writev(2, [{"NetworkManager[6312]: Frame 0: N"..., 85}, {"\n", 1}], 2NetworkManager[6312]: Frame 0: NetworkManager (nm_logging_backtrace+0x53) [0x809b49c]

) = 86

send(6, "<10>May  2 16:03:01 NetworkManag"..., 106, MSG_NOSIGNAL) = 106

time(NULL)                              = 1335967381

writev(2, [{"NetworkManager[6312]: Frame 1: N"..., 92}, {"\n", 1}], 2NetworkManager[6312]: Frame 1: NetworkManager (nm_logging_backtrace+0xb7edd787) [0xbff78bd0]

) = 93

send(6, "<10>May  2 16:03:01 NetworkManag"..., 113, MSG_NOSIGNAL) = 113

time(NULL)                              = 1335967381

writev(2, [{"NetworkManager[6312]: **********"..., 80}, {"\n", 1}], 2NetworkManager[6312]: ******************* END **********************************

) = 81

send(6, "<10>May  2 16:03:01 NetworkManag"..., 101, MSG_NOSIGNAL) = 101

exit_group(1)                           = ?
```

Co ciekawsze, dzieje się to na 2 posiadanych przeze mnie różnych laptopach. Powoli głupieję. Proszę o pomoc...

----------

## Garrappachc

Downgrade dev-libs/libnl do 3.2.7.

----------

## canis_lupus

nie pomogło - nadal to samo.

----------

## Garrappachc

Robiłeś ostatnio update gliba?

----------

## canis_lupus

Dopiero ostatnio, po problemach z NM. Nic sie nie zmieniło.

----------

## Garrappachc

Przebuduj dbus-glib i gobject-introspection.

----------

